# Brisket Rub



## Finney (Feb 16, 2005)

Anybody used the _Mr Brown_ rub on brisket?  I've got some leftover rub from my super bowl pork and I'm feeling kind of lazy in the rub making dept.  So I though I might just use my leftover.  Any thoughts.  If someone has used it on a brisket and it sucked or you loved it, let me know.

Or give me other ideas.  I've got Paul Kirk's Championship BBQ Sauces right beside me and just don't feel like picking it up.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Feb 16, 2005)

Idea:  Rub it in woshti...add salt and pepper and let er rip!


----------



## Finney (Feb 16, 2005)

That certainly works into my laziness.  Can't get much simpler than that.
You may have the winner.  You do so far anyway.  :?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 16, 2005)

Chris not sure why the Mr. B's wouldn't work.  But I've been using 2 parts montreal steaking seasoning to 1 part turbinado sugar for my beef lately and it's very simple and easy!


----------



## Finney (Feb 17, 2005)

Come on Fatz... no CowPowder?
Throw out a suggestion.  By the time Friday night rolls in I might not be filling as lazy as I was yesterday when I wrote the post.  Who knew that three double coke and whiskeys wouldn't have got me out of yesterdays funk.  (the wiskey was doubled, not the coke).
I did eat some vacpack pork last night though.  No sides (didn't feel like making any), just some Scott's (eastern NC style) BBQ _sauce_.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 17, 2005)

Chris that Scotts is good stuff ain't it?!  I can't seen to find any up here, if I don't find a resource soon maybe we could work out somehting and you could mail me some?


----------



## Finney (Feb 17, 2005)

Sure thing bud.  I was going to offer Bill the same thing but he had already ordered from their website.  I think it's a $1.50 or a $1.60 a bottle here.  Website price was just a little higher.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 17, 2005)

Oh didn't know they had a website, I'll check that out! That is the only store bought BBQ sauce I love on PP!


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2005)

Their shipping costs are extremely high!  9 and something for 1 bottle and 12 even for 2 ~ Ended up going for 2 bottles.  Thanks for the offer, Chris  8)  ~ Wish I'd have known... It shipped on Monday ~ Hopefully, it'll get here today.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 17, 2005)

Chris we'll be talking Bud, I'm not paying that much for shipping!  Is there anything you need from up this way we could do a swap?  Or I'll just pay the cost of the sauce and the shipping.  Let me know.
[/list][/code]


----------



## Finney (Feb 17, 2005)

Just let me know.  Same for you, if you like it Bill.

Send a Jamaican friend of mine out in Portland, OR a case of jerk sauce that a restaurant in Charlotte bottles.  (That's right... I black guy in Portland   ) (If your out there and see him, tell him Finney says "What up, RastaMan")


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 17, 2005)

Chris Finney said:
			
		

> Just let me know.  Same for you, if you like it Bill.
> 
> Send a Jamaican friend of mine out in Portland, OR a case of jerk sauce that a restaurant in Charlotte bottles.  (That's right... I black guy in Portland   ) (If your out there and see him, tell him Finney says "What up, RastaMan")



Finney, You think RastaMan might have a bit of "Ganga" he'd like to trade??  :weedman:


----------



## Finney (Feb 17, 2005)

No Doubt  :smt033


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 17, 2005)

Nice, very nice my brotha!  That will be some "Happy" BBQ!  Oh yeeeaaaaah!  :winkie:


----------



## Finney (Feb 17, 2005)

How about *Cow Pie-der*.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Feb 17, 2005)

I agree with Fatz...clever name, but not for Food!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 17, 2005)

Chris Finney said:
			
		

> How about *Cow Pie-der*.


 :smt046


----------



## Finney (Feb 17, 2005)

Finally somebody that gets me.  Greg keep this one around.

I knew I liked him as soon as he quoted Andy Grffith.


----------

